

Cross Format Annotation - edsu
http://hypothes.is/blog/cross-format-annotation/
20 years ago today, Marc Andreesen announced the short-lived support for annotation in Mosaic.
======
edsu
20 years ago today, Marc Andreesen announced support for annotation in Mosaic.

